# why do people stare



## sammyandlucy (Oct 4, 2011)

So sometimes while I'm sitting down in class people look at me and stare when I'm not Evan doing anything sometimes they laugh so why do do they stare


----------



## miss amazin (Sep 30, 2011)

maybe they like you. maybe theyre looking past you at something else. try asking "can i help you?" next time. maybe then theyll stop. or theyll tell you they were looking at something else.


----------



## TeddieAnn (May 2, 2011)

miss amazin said:


> try asking "can i help you?"


Yes, that is good advice.

If they are laughing at you for any reason, asking "can I help you?" is the most perfect thing to do.


----------



## Aries33 (Sep 22, 2011)

or you could be nicer and say "What the **** are you clowns laughing at" then smile your arse off, i personally hate when people smile at me so i know what your going through


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

1) Jealously.
2) They like you.


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

Or people can tell you're anxious/uncomfortable hence the stares/laughs.


----------

